# Roller Handle



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone have an extra roller handle laying around? I have a tt roller..thanks


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You could screw it on to a sand pole handle.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You could screw it on to a sand pole handle.:whistling2:


Ya exactly. PA's right.
Here you go.
Both options are under 7$

http://www.walltools.com/marshalltown-48-wood-pole-sander-handle.html
OR
http://www.walltools.com/marshalltown-sanding-pole-adapter.html


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

oh sweet I have one of those already with the black widow sander!! ill just change it..thanks!!no cost..didnt even think about that..!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

spacklinfool said:


> oh sweet I have one of those already with the black widow sander!! ill just change it..thanks!!no cost..didnt even think about that..!!


lol! Ya exactly, same here. I got mine with my black widow. lol.
Crisis averted!


----------

